# Summer Accomplishments :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been a busy summer, I haven't had a chance to post much! But thought I would share my kids accomplishments as their summer shows have wound down, and now they are waiting for the state fair in a couple of weeks which will be their last show this year, UNLESS, we let them go to NAILE.

I am very pleased with my kids Breeding does & bucks, but I am hoping for a better outcome with wethers next year. We bred for end of Jan wethers, and this year the boys grew way too big, all are 100lbs or more, and have dairy builds. We're aiming for Feb wethers next year <shows start end of May>.

My youngest daughter is 8, and has shown 3 goats, this is her last year as a Novice Showman!

Laval (market wether/Kragger's twin)
1st Novice Showmanship
1st, 3 2nds, 2 3rds, and a 4th









Misty - Fullblood doe (Ajax twin)
Showmanship - 4x 1st place!
3-6 month class:
Grand Champion Fullblood Doe, 1 1st, 1 2nd, 1 3rd, 1 4th









Ajax - (Misty's twin)
her Fullblood Buck who is an absolute sweetheart and has been awesome for her to show!
3-6 month classes:
Supreme Overall Champion, Reserve Champion, 2 1sts, and 2 3rds









My son has been showing 4 goats.

Maggie
By far my son's best goat, she is his baby girl, and has been a consistent 
doe in Commercial Youth Classes. She is the youngest born in March.
Currently weighs around 73lbs.

Grand Champion Commercial Doe, Reserve Champion Commercial Doe,
2 1sts, 4 2nds, and a 5th <very competitive class too!>









Rosie (Marshall's twin)
Fullblood doe 
Showmanship: 1 1st, 1 2nd, and several participation <only pick winners>
3-6 month Fullblood/Purebed classes:
Reserve Overall Doe, Grand Champion Fullblood, 1 1st, 1 2nd, 2 3rds, 1 4th and a 5th.









Marshall - Breeding Buck (Rosie's twin)
3-6 month classes:
Reserve Overall Buck, Grand Buck under 1 yr, 1 1st, 1 2nd, 2 3rds, and a 4th.









Kragger (Market Wether/Laval's twin)
He's got okay muscling, but also has a belly lol
He was sick off and on through the summer, so he missed some shows.
1 1st, 1 2nd, a 6th









My oldest daughter has 4 goats

Sierra - (Prince's twin)
88% doe, and one of the kids best looking does IMO! 
Showmanship: 1 1st, 1 2nd, and 1 3rd

Grand Overall Champion, 1 2sts, 2 2nds, 1 3rd, and a 5th in a HUGE class of quality does.










Bean - (Dam is Sierra's sister)
94% Purebred doe
3-6mo classes:
2 2nds, 2 3rds, and 1 4th









Bernie - Fullblood Buck (He went to his new home yesterday)
3-6mo classes:
1 1st, 1 2nd, 1 3rd, and a 5th.









Prince (Market Wether/Sierra's twin)
1 2nd, 4 3rds









I took some pics with my phone of their ribbons today.

My Youngest daughter's collection









My Oldest Daughters Collection









My son's collection









I took a ton of misc. pics from all of the shows. If anyone cares to see them, here is a link, I just couldn't decide which ones to share!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/72157653632793018


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations - What a haul! I especially love the designation "Supreme Overall Champion". ;-) Our show season for dairy goats is just starting. First big fair is Saturday. I'm just a week post-op, so I won't be able to be there the whole day which is a huge shift for me. Happily, my girls have been showing for years and feel pretty confident that they can navigate the day without me. :? Not sure if I'm happy or sad about that!

Huzzah for children and goats and ribbons and hard work and fun!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! They did very well!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

That's awesome!! Congratulations to them, the hard work is paying off.
P.S: beautiful does, but Sierra is my favorite


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow nice job, all looking good. 

Your kids are growing up so fast.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I am very proud of them, it was a tough summer, and there was a lot of tough competition this year, very nice goats!!

The fun part also is this... We only had 5 doe kids born this year. We sold one when we found out we'd be getting Rosie. So, the kids have shown 4 of 5 homebreds, and they have all done very well! Such a huge accomplishment. Especially when some of the breeds they show against have large herds/does to pick from, buy them, or have high quality stock.

Rosie and Marshall are twins, and came from a friend. My son showed their full brother last year who was a very competitive buck & such a sweetheart, he is the sire of all of our kids this year, Ajax looks a lot like him <he is owned by a TGS member!  >.
It's so funny that Rosie and Marshall are both light headed traditionals, because their sire is a black traditional with black through his family, and dam is solid red with red/red headed traditionals in her family. 
We'll be using Marshall on some of our does this year, and Ajax on the others.

Another fun fact is, My oldest daughter showed Sierra's Mom as a kid & Yearling, plus Sierra's grand dam was my son's 1st 4-H goat also homebred.
She showed Sierra's sister last year, she got tapeworm, didn't realize it and looked rough until we figured it out <never had tapes before>, she got enough cover on and started looking good that she finished 3rd in the state fair ABGA show! We bred her, and Bean was the result - a spoiled rotten brat!!! lol!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job! Love the ribbon photos. It really shows the kids that their hard work pays off! Love Sierra's hair. What sleekness!

Next year for your wethers, keep an eye on protein levels. High protein builds muscle, but also frame...They look very nice though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Great job! Love the ribbon photos. It really shows the kids that their hard work pays off! Love Sierra's hair. What sleekness!
> 
> Next year for your wethers, keep an eye on protein levels. High protein builds muscle, but also frame...They look very nice though.


 Thanks! I agree, the ribbons really help them reflect on just how much they have accomplished, especially now that they are showing so many goats! I love Sierra's sleek coat too, she is also the easiest goat to clip! Marshall is the hardest to clip, but he's been in such weird growth spurts! He grew tall the first 2 months, then started getting width/filling out more, and now he's literately jumped up another inch or two!

Thanks for the protein tip, I just don't know what I am doing with wethers! :laugh:
I know I will have a ton of questions next year, and praying for smaller, but wider boys. We'll have to look into higher protein for sure. Someone did mention to me somewhere this summer that the first few months they need more fat, then when the kids start getting ready for showing, to bump up the protein in order to get the muscle growth, but to keep them from growing too big in the frame?

None of these goats get show feed. We use a 16% medicated, pelleted feed from a feed mill, it's really good feed, without the show feed price, although next year we'll have to change things up for the wethers.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No, high protein = bigger, taller goats. So you will need less protein for shorter goats. However, 16% is right on. My creep is 19%, show feed 16%, finishing feed 12%.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Julie! I need to look into a little more fat for the wethers, we may try corn oil next year. The breeding goats IMO could use some more protein and fat. I think the oil would probably be enough, but also I'd like to look into some better hay for show goats. The hay we use is okay, but the young goats pick through it more.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

You're welcome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I meant to post a few days ago, but I've been so busy I hadn't gotten the chance.

My kids ended their summer show season this past week at our state fair. 
We arrived at the fair Fri morning <1hr drive>, and didn't get home until about midnight on Sat night!
There were hundreds of market & commercial does, and with them lots of kids, it was so much fun! But my youngest daughter was tired, and not feeling 100%, her wether really fed off of her being 'off' and was being a total brat in showmanship Fri evening! But she still had fun, and bounced back fast. 
My oldest daughter did very well in showmanship, I can see that she has definitely improved from last year 

My son really did well, he was on his game and did some of the best showmanship showing he's done all summer! He finished 5th in a huge class of very competitive kids, and then they brought in the top 5 finishers from the previous class to compete for age championship --
he finished 6th overall!
Then on Saturday his market wether finished 4th overall in the highweight class! Considering how tough the state fair competition is, we are really proud by his placings! 

We went back for the ABGA show, and it was a lot of fun, but their goats didn't really place well, which we were okay with as they don't have the fancier show quality boer goats. The only disappointment was that the goats didn't handle it all that well, and looked sunken in, which in a few of them happens from time to time, but not the others! They were so happy to come back home.

We were penned next to national AGA champion & high placing goats, they were so beautiful! Very nice people as well. We really had a great time 
There wasn't a huge turnout for the show, but top quality. I think the 2 biggest classes were the 6-9mo fullblood/purebred doe class and one of the yearling classes - both had around 20 goats!
A good friend of ours daughter won Reserve Champion yearling buck, which was very exciting!

My son and his wether









He weighed 108lbs.



























My oldest daughters wether still received a blue Danish but didn't place well in his class. He's a nice wether, but didn't get as much muscling & loin length/width as his brother last year had.


















My youngest daughter's wether was 105lbs, way too big for her IMO. He is long and slender, built more like dairy than a meat goat, but she had a lot of fun showing him. 



























Sierra in % doe 6-9mo class









Ajax 6-9mo FB buck <he just turned 7mo>. 









Marshall 6-9mo FB buck <just turned 7mo>. I think he'd have placed really well, but the 2 bucks that were ahead of him were probably about to max out of the class and were a little bigger.









My kids expressions lol!!!









Their 6-9mo FB/PB does <Rosie & Misty in the front - just turned 7mo, and Bean in the back just turned 6mo>.


















That's all the pics I've managed to mess with so far. Overall, it was a great experience. We're planning for next year, and hoping for a return to the state fair


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

My husband and I lioved looking at these. Thank you for posting and adding the comments, it brought them home. We loved it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------

